# X728 John Deere tilling



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

I took some pictures yesterday of our gardens and thought maybe you guys would like to see them.

Click on this. GARDEN NOVEMBER 2011

Rob


----------



## three20seven (Nov 15, 2011)

could you PM me pics of the compost bins? I am interested in how they are constructed. If others are interested as well you could just post them on the thread.


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Its all in this thread under rubadub, dimensions etc.

Picture of the herd and other stuff - MyTractorForum.com - The Friendliest Tractor Forum and Best Place for Tractor Information

Rob


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I see in your pictures you are looking for something to pull behind the tractor to level the gardens. You could build your own spike tooth harrow to pull behind your tractor. We had some that my dad and grandpa used to use to level the pastures in spring. It was four rows of hardwood timbers (about 3"x3"x6') arranged in a square sort of like a gate for a wooden fence with the four bars going horizontally and then three boards perpendicular to them to support them with two iron straps in an X shape from corner to corner to keep the thing square. They then drilled holes in the big cross timbers and hammered in rail road spikes so they stuck out the bottom 4" or so. If you want something that just levels the ground, you could put the spikes in at a slight angle and then pull it so the spikes are facing backwards. Either that, or if you are handy, you could make the cross bars pivot together so you could adjust the angle of the spikes on the fly.

EDIT:

Here's a commercially produced three point mounted unit.


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Country Boy said:


> I see in your pictures you are looking for something to pull behind the tractor to level the gardens. You could build your own spike tooth harrow to pull behind your tractor. We had some that my dad and grandpa used to use to level the pastures in spring. It was four rows of hardwood timbers (about 3"x3"x6') arranged in a square sort of like a gate for a wooden fence with the four bars going horizontally and then three boards perpendicular to them to support them with two iron straps in an X shape from corner to corner to keep the thing square. They then drilled holes in the big cross timbers and hammered in rail road spikes so they stuck out the bottom 4" or so. If you want something that just levels the ground, you could put the spikes in at a slight angle and then pull it so the spikes are facing backwards. Either that, or if you are handy, you could make the cross bars pivot together so you could adjust the angle of the spikes on the fly.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Here's a commercially produced three point mounted unit.


Thanks Country Boy, I have some 6' chain link fence and chains and blocks and some iron laying around so i'll probably do the home made job to save some money.

Rob


----------

